# making xfs partition larger

## bonito

I am out of space on my partition and I would like to make it larger without destrying the contents of it...I have heard of an xfs program called xfs_growfs to do this, but I am unsure on the steps previous to doing this.  I have tried reading the documentation and howtos I could find on this and have been unable to make sense of it.  when I have tried enlarging the partition by:

xfs_growfs -D /

it fails to enlarge the partition.  I read there is other steps involved...this is where I lose understanding...can anyone help?

----------

## vert

I can't help you with the issue, but I do like to know if its possible (since I will probably have the same problem in 2 weeks ro so  :Surprised: )

----------

## Guest

i think you have to have lvm installed and configured then you would issue a command like xfs-grow...do you have lvm compiled intot he kernel and the lvm-user pkg emerged ?...search google there will most defiantly be something on this

----------

